# February Photo Thread



## neonwilderness (Feb 2, 2008)

A few from a wander around Newcastle today:


----------



## mort (Feb 2, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> A few from a wander around Newcastle today:



Love that one


----------



## mort (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of my own form London


Some from wandering around London today:

Gherkin reflection 






Tower 42





BMX on the Southbank 





Skating


----------



## e19896 (Feb 2, 2008)

Chinese New Year Celebrations - Sheffield 2008 and i have not used the Pentax like this for an age as The D20 Power was fucking me up.. I find myself well happy with this few i got and it was being like at a Meat Market still like all good demos and events you have to work. Thanks to Dan Sumprtion, Deck Chair hippy the best assistant anyone can have and others pondered on an assistant good day all in all.. http://www.flickriver.com/photos/0742/


----------



## Mungy (Feb 4, 2008)

My little 'un at Penrhyn castle


----------



## johey24 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Snow in Shanghai*

We are supposed to be a tropical clime, but as you might know, we have had some unexpected snow as of late. Here are some snowy ones.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 6, 2008)

johey24 said:


> Here are some snowy ones.



Nice


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's a few recent ones.

Jedburgh Abbey




And a couple of gratuitous cat photos.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2008)

Mungy said:


> My little 'un at Penrhyn castle



love this.  he's like a little ninja.


----------



## boskysquelch (Feb 6, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> love this.  he's like a little ninja.



 I love Mungy's shot too...the rest make me want to take a pair of scissors and gouge my eyes out.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2008)

Some from last few days...





Spectrum




Mind out....




Why Bother Graf????


----------



## johey24 (Feb 8, 2008)

*Happy Chinese New year*

Came across this in my search for new portraits yesterday ... dad and son doing the frog jump.


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2008)

*Winter Swimming Championship - Tooting Bec Lido*

click on image for larger version...















A good day, as I also got three shots for the photo competition! (different ones from above)

Full set here


----------



## alef (Feb 10, 2008)

Still snapping the baby...


----------



## e19896 (Feb 10, 2008)

urban explorers-sheffield






Shirecliff Over Looking Sheffield

enjoy..


----------



## johey24 (Feb 10, 2008)

Iemanja, I absolutely love your first one of the (total) nuts in cold water. Great capture, even greater fun. What does the old rule tell us wannabees? If you are not good enough, you are not close enough? Or something like that .... You were close enough here. How's that roof? 

Alef: it's like he's saying, "It's my snot, and I'll have it. Bugger off!!" Very cute.


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2008)

johey24 said:


> Iemanja, I absolutely love your first one of the (total) nuts in cold water. Great capture, even greater fun. What does the old rule tell us wannabees? If you are not good enough, you are not close enough? Or something like that .... You were close enough here. How's that roof?
> 
> Alef: it's like he's saying, "It's my snot, and I'll have it. Bugger off!!" Very cute.



The place was packed and that was the only spot I could find, the angle wasn't quite right though.  I should have come back later after everyone left and retaken it!  Being short at crowded events can be tricky too.  I always gently and slowly try to push my way to the front.

Someone else on flickr captured that same sign from a much better angle (also he must have had a tripod, because if I zoomed any further it wasn't very sharp)

On a side note: This was one of the few occasions I wished I had a telephoto lens... But I'm only an amateur and do this for leisure, investing money on that sort of equpt is either for professionals or people who have more time/money to spend.  I would like to get a digital SLR though, the quality of the photos is far superior.

Here's the better version of the same sign by CdL Creative


----------



## dada (Feb 10, 2008)

*at V&A today*


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2008)

blip blop...
...nevermind thread seems to be back to normal


----------



## mort (Feb 10, 2008)

A lovely day to go to the seaside - some shots of Whitstable











Real spring feeling this weekend


----------



## girasol (Feb 10, 2008)

lovely pics mort, I'm a sucker for beach huts and blue skies


----------



## mort (Feb 10, 2008)

Iemanja said:


> lovely pics mort, I'm a sucker for beach huts and blue skies



Thanks - a few more here

Sadly no one was swimming, unlike at the Lido


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## e19896 (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 11, 2008)

From the Horniman


----------



## Louloubelle (Feb 11, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> From the Horniman



oooh

I really, really like that


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 13, 2008)

Louloubelle said:


> oooh
> 
> I really, really like that



Thank you. I brought a new lens, was having a play around, but I am not sure it took it with quite enough depth of field as I would have liked his eye just in focus and but it's actually just out of focus.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 13, 2008)

Tunnel on Embankment Station, London Underground yesterday:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 14, 2008)

big eejit

I love that tunnel picture.


----------



## Valve (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 14, 2008)

Valve said:


>



Is that Barclay St.? If so, I used to live across the street, in the white 3 story walkup.


----------



## big eejit (Feb 14, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> big eejit
> 
> I love that tunnel picture.



Thanks.  

It's been my most popular pic ever on flickr. 34 favorites in a couple of days.


----------



## Valve (Feb 14, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> Is that Barclay St.? If so, I used to live across the street, in the white 3 story walkup.




I'm not sure exactly where, although it was taken in an alley in the West End.


----------



## lighterthief (Feb 16, 2008)

Some pics from a drab, misty Tuesday in London Fields:


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 16, 2008)

big eejit - 
stowpirate - how that done ? Photoshop?


----------



## mort (Feb 16, 2008)

Chambers Wharf & Cold Stores nr Bermondsey


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 16, 2008)

Mort

That is a fine picture.


----------



## janeb (Feb 18, 2008)

Sunset, today, Heaton Park Newcastle upon Tyne


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2008)

Go on janeb, don't be shy lets see it a bit bigger than a postage stamp.  You seem to have posted the thumbnail instead of the main picture. 

Here I have tweaked your url for the picture:






THIS IS JANEB'S PICTURE.  Good isn't it?


----------



## janeb (Feb 18, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Go on janeb, don't be shy lets see it a bit bigger than a postage stamp.  You seem to have posted the thumbnail instead of the main picture.
> 
> Here I have tweaked your url for the picture:
> 
> ...




Thanks, I wasn't being shy other than about my technical crapness at posting pictures,  I couldn't get it any bigger    So, will have another go with another picture I took yesterday - Dunstanburgh castle






That's better .


----------



## e19896 (Feb 18, 2008)

Art Sheffield 08
Yess, No &amp; Other Options
16 February - 30 March

Art Sheffield 08: Yes, No &; Other Options is a citywide contemporary art exhibition in volving work by 38 artists in 8 venues including Bloc, End Gallery, Millenium Galleries, S1 Artspace, Site Gallery, Yorkshire ArtSpace, Sylvester Space, the winter garden and the public realm.

See www.artsheffield.org Location: Sheffield the other 19 22 in all from over 400 images taken one is
getting the edit bug..


----------



## girasol (Feb 18, 2008)

*window view - this morning*






It was very frosty, but some of it had melted already...


----------



## e19896 (Feb 18, 2008)

it happens like this, we spend an age with nothing then in 2 weekends we find two empty spaces and this was arundle street joinery: a simple climb in and yes this fat 40 year old, and hungover, managed this one and despite the hangover it was rather good fun to be at this again. any how some links for you

http://www.urbanadventure.co.uk/2008/01/26/firth-vickers-power-house-the-sheffield-time-capsule/

http://www.urbanadventure.co.uk/2008/01/25/sufc-rooftop-daytime-visit/

http://www.urbanadventure.co.uk/2008/01/20/the-sheffield-co

The rest are here


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 18, 2008)

Portland Bill, Dorset - Sunday morning


----------



## Gromit (Feb 18, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


> A few from a wander around Newcastle today:


 
Ooh they've changed it then 
Although i like the sentiment of the new one I liked the old one.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 18, 2008)

More from Portland...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 19, 2008)

A couple i've taken recently......


----------



## pogofish (Feb 19, 2008)

Some antique microscope slides that landed on my desk today:


----------



## Rainingstairs (Feb 19, 2008)

*Around Cà d'Zan*


----------



## e19896 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 20, 2008)

Flippin' eck!


----------



## basher t (Feb 20, 2008)

Loving the ones by Johnny Canuck and Lighterthief

Here's a 94 year old woman feeding her 10 month old great granddaughter:


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 20, 2008)

Piccadilly Circus. It was quite busy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 20, 2008)

Some quality returns at last 

Love that Great Grandma shot. Very sweet.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 20, 2008)

Marius said:


> Ooh they've changed it then
> Although i like the sentiment of the new one I liked the old one.



Yeah they took the other one down last year, I preferred that one too.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 20, 2008)

A few recent pics.

Cameraphone shot of the Thames on Monday evening:




York Minister 




Northumbrian Sunset


----------



## mort (Feb 20, 2008)

e19896 said:


> it happens like this, we spend an age with nothing then in 2 weekends we find two empty spaces and this was arundle street joinery: a simple climb in and yes this fat 40 year old, and hungover, managed this one and despite the hangover it was rather good fun to be at this again. any how some links for you
> 
> http://www.urbanadventure.co.uk/2008/01/26/firth-vickers-power-house-the-sheffield-time-capsule/
> 
> ...



I'm liking these a lot


----------



## Valve (Feb 21, 2008)

iemanja: I really like the geometry of that first shot.

Here's a few more from a recent series:


----------



## e19896 (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Piccadilly Circus. It was quite busy.



ha as only you know how love it..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2008)

Valve said:


> iemanja: I really like the geometry of that first shot.
> 
> Here's a few more from a recent series:




Looks like the Picton farm.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2008)

Paul Russell said:


> Piccadilly Circus. It was quite busy.



That man in the center; where is the light coming from that illuminates his mouth?


----------



## e19896 (Feb 21, 2008)

white-mono-colour-culture


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2008)

enumbers

When you take pictures of snow scenes you need to override the light meter so as to give about 2 stops more exposure.  This will then give  you a white for the snow.

Light meters are designed on the assumption that all the tones in all scenes add up to a grey.  Snow scenes, and even water scenes do not conform to this assumption so you have to re-set the meter.

Of course after the event you can always change the levels in Photoshop or other program:-
















PICTURES TAKEN BY ENUMBERS


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 21, 2008)

e19896 said:


> white-mono-colour-culture



I like that.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 21, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That man in the center; where is the light coming from that illuminates his mouth?



Funny you should say that. It's partly "real" light coming in from the right, but on top of it is a slight lens flare (if that's the right term) that spreads from his face to the woman's face who is hiding her face from the "real" light.

Bigger:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulrussell/2270628887/sizes/o/


----------



## besgreyling (Feb 21, 2008)

mort said:


> A lovely day to go to the seaside - some shots of Whitstable
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yesssss, and I want to feel the sun on my skin. Nice shots (love the bright colours), but I'm afraid the forecast for coming weekend is not so sunny!!!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 21, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> That man in the center; where is the light coming from that illuminates his mouth?




It looks like lens flair to me.


----------



## Paul Russell (Feb 21, 2008)

Barking_Mad said:


> It looks like lens flair to me.



See my post above! Mainly natural light coming in from the right (it is the same light that's hitting the woman's forehead) with a bit of added lens flare, I think. On the full size version you can see the faintish circle of flare a bit more clearly. Anyway...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> enumbers
> 
> When you take pictures of snow scenes you need to override the light meter so as to give about 2 stops more exposure...




Jesus wept 

Fuck off. We all make our own choices.

You destroyed everything enumbers shots had with your sinister, technocratic manipulation.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2008)

Stanley

Thank you for your contribution, so very similar to other ones you have made before.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2008)

Stanley

Thank you for your contribution.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Stanley
> 
> Thank you for your contribution.




Well, thank you!


Seriously, I hate people who quote rules about art. Photography is art and there are no rules. If there were, we would never move on. I much preferred the originals. Far more atmosphere and feeling. You steralised them


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 21, 2008)

I don't agree that photography is necessarily an art.  It may be sometimes, but mainly it is a craft.  In a craft there are things that you can learn in order to be in control of your results.  

Photography is based on science and technology.  If you know how a light meter works you can be master of it and not be its slave, relying on 'happy accidents' to arrive at a result you like.

Your thinking is woolly minded and self-indulgent.


----------



## dada (Feb 21, 2008)

e19896 said:


> white-mono-colour-culture



i like this log just the way they are.
the grayness emphasises the mood of the pictures.
low contrast photos can be done tastefully like the above.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 21, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> ...
> 
> Your thinking is woolly minded and self-indulgent.



Tosser.

Let's just assume that enumbers knows the science and chose to go with what he got. Let's just assume that other people know the rules and choose not to follow them for good effect occasionally. Let's just assume that a picture, whether it's a photograph, a painting, a collage, or whatever was created by the creator in the way they wanted it to be seen.

Fuck off up your own rule driven technocratic arse


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 21, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Tosser.
> 
> Let's just assume that enumbers knows the science and chose to go with what he got. Let's just assume that other people know the rules and choose not to follow them for good effect occasionally. Let's just assume that a picture, whether it's a photograph, a painting, a collage, or whatever was created by the creator in the way they wanted it to be seen.
> 
> Fuck off up your own rule driven technocratic arse


we can assume anything we want. Quite why you feel the need to reach for the pejorative from the off is quite another matter. why are you such a fool sometimes/often?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## snadge (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> You destroyed everything enumbers shots had with your sinister, technocratic manipulation.



I agree. The original was far superior to the manipulation. The manipulation was probably more faithful to the 'real' scene, but it had no soul, no mystery.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Seriously, I hate people who quote rules about art. Photography is art and there are no rules. If there were, we would never move on. I much preferred the originals. Far more atmosphere and feeling. You steralised them



Right on, bro.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I don't agree that photography is necessarily an art.  It may be sometimes, but mainly it is a craft.  In a craft there are things that you can learn in order to be in control of your results.  .



In building, you'd be the engineer, and stanley, the architect.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2008)

snadge said:


>



Dude, that is beautiful.  Could be an autechre or orbital album cover.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 22, 2008)

dada said:


> i like this log just the way they are.
> the grayness emphasises the mood of the pictures.
> low contrast photos can be done tastefully like the above.



Agreed.  For me, Hocus Eye's manips look tacky.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 22, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> ...why are you such a fool sometimes/often?



I'm a temperamental artist and when people try to tell me photography isn't art I get annoyed.

I'm currently relying on large charcoal sketches for income. Very fast, very fluid and architecturally correct. Two sketches an hour at 3 Meters x 1 Meter. No-one tries to say they aren't art, yet for me, I get far more out of producing photographic art. My art photography is far better art.

I suppose I should just accept that some people will always be to narrow minded to open up to the idea.

Anyway, Hocus knows how I'm likely to react to such posts. I'm sure he doesn't let my remarks bother him in the slightest. You should ignore them also. However, they're far from foolish words.

I'm off to sketch a Realejo scene with charcoal onto canvass for a honeymoon couple. They provide the canvass and food and drink and a pocket full of cash when I'm done. Going to enjoy this one. Perhaps I'll be in a far better mood this evening than I was last night


----------



## e19896 (Feb 22, 2008)

Hocus Eye. said:


> enumbers
> 
> When you take pictures of snow scenes you need to override the light meter so as to give about 2 stops more exposure.  This will then give  you a white for the snow.
> 
> ...




point taken.. but who knows and i aint one for rules though i did follow them here you have to in this circumstance but when i got them home well i just had to fuck about in gimp and  realised it would provoke a debate but it comes down to what we like as people and you know what i stand by this lot more than any other work of late..


----------



## e19896 (Feb 22, 2008)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Jesus wept
> 
> Fuck off. We all make our own choices.
> 
> You destroyed everything enumbers shots had with your sinister, technocratic manipulation.



thanks but he did not.. i realised what he was saying and talked to dan sumption and the rest of our lot and much the same info come about befor i fucked them over in gimp i just had to it added to the mood, 630am no snow on one side walk up a little snow then stopped again all so strange thats why i mashed them up in gimp and stan knows i placed  the rule book in the bin,  a long time ago (well not quite) and i know the rules but fuck them there here for mashing up..

ps it might be a little of my own rebelian to HDR and the like?


----------



## snadge (Feb 22, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Dude, that is beautiful.  Could be an autechre or orbital album cover.



Thanks mate, an abandoned sentry tower from the Iran/Iraq war, 30s exposure night shot.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 22, 2008)

Spotted this in Belfast last week


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 22, 2008)

In the fog earlier this week


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice Stowpirate.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 22, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


> Very nice Stowpirate.



It's alright, but technically I would have liked to see a bit more white 


It's actually lovely. I'm there feeling the damp, the cold and smelling the 2 stroke danger.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> In the fog earlier this week



What is that idiot doing?


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 23, 2008)

More from the Horniman


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> In the fog earlier this week



thats what i do


----------



## Firky (Feb 23, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What is that idiot doing?



tree surgeon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 23, 2008)

firky said:


> tree surgeon



I know that. I used to do it. He's taking his life in his hands there.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 23, 2008)

Awesome pic stowp.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 23, 2008)

Here is more from the fog earlier in the week 

Not as good as the last one


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Feb 23, 2008)

Now THAT's the sort of picture I ought to be taking in China.

I feel like such an amateur when I come on here...


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 23, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> Now THAT's the sort of picture I ought to be taking in China.
> 
> I feel like such an amateur when I come on here...



Photography is 99% luck 1% skill  

Its not China but Bury St Edmund's new town centre. There is a photo that needs taking which I am not going to do  as whoever attempts it will have to risk life and limb. It is from the busy A14 and there is nowhere to park except on the slow lane.  The Cathedral tower has  construction work cranes as a backdrop which looks amazing - obviously not in the fog.


----------



## Pie 1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi kids,
Thought I'd pop my head in briefly . Nice to see some good old sensible debate from Stan again   

Some great pics here this month.
Particuarly taken with these - absolutely superb mate! 


lighterthief said:


>





Anyway, Here's a couple from me: Lake Zurich & Sweden. 
& I'm off again.


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 23, 2008)

Pie1 - second is particularly stunning.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 23, 2008)

firky said:


> tree surgeon



Feck off, like you can get access to U75 up a tree


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 23, 2008)

Spotted this in deepest Yorkshire earlier today


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


>



That is a great shot how did you take it?


----------



## e19896 (Feb 24, 2008)

more leeds meet/ more to come when i have played them about in gimp this lot from to jpeg and on line oh i love gimp


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 24, 2008)

stowpirate said:


> That is a great shot how did you take it?



Thanks stowpirate, was just messing around with a new lens I brought at the Horniman Museum in Forest Hill. Took it through the glass of a cabinet at an angle. I didn't have a polarizer with me so I didn't know how bad the reflections from the glass would be, thankfully, not too bad. Took it at f2.8, 1/320, 160mm.


----------



## Nina (Feb 24, 2008)

Macro shot with my Canon 400D (which I'm still getting used to) 

Since I haven't bought a macro lens yet I was fairly happy with the result


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## stowpirate (Feb 24, 2008)

Late afternoon at West Suffolk Hospital






Needham Market lunchtime


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## mrkikiet (Feb 25, 2008)

neonwilderness said:


>



longsands?


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 25, 2008)

Wrong side of the Tyne, it's Sandhaven at South Shields.


----------



## Nina (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the composition of that longsands one. 

I always think a portrait shot of a landscape is an interesting approach.


----------



## baffled (Feb 28, 2008)

tom_craggs said:


>



Like that a lot, very nice.


----------



## e19896 (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## Valve (Feb 29, 2008)

In the winter, David LaChapelle takes care of my garden


----------



## tom_craggs (Feb 29, 2008)

Valve said:


> In the winter, David LaChapelle takes care of my garden



Love this, nice work.


----------

